# FREE PLANTS - Local pick-up Joshua



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Got some plants to give away from my 95g.

Elatine Triandra - small leafed foreground plant Probably a square foot of it.
Limnophilia Aromatica 16 stems at least 8"-10", many longer
Alternathera Reineckii sp, rare variety. Orange red plant behind wood on left of tank in mid ground. This is NOT your grandma's Alternanthera.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Ahhh, but the Alternanthera is someone's grandma's Alternanthera.  I've got about 18 stems of it in my tank and am very happy with it. It's a gorgeous plant!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Phil Edwards said:


> Ahhh, but the Alternanthera is someone's grandma's Alternanthera.  I've got about 18 stems of it in my tank and am very happy with it. It's a gorgeous plant!


LOL!  Yes it is! ... and here she is!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'd say I would like the fore ground, but don't have high light just medium and don't have c02... 

would it still grow in liquid c02 and medium light... robert oh robert would you possible be able to pick this plant up for me, and we could meet up at your work or another place...


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I live near TexGal and work over by DFW Airport South Entrance. So if anyone is interested in them, I can pickup and bring to work with me.

--Robert


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> I live near TexGal and work over by DFW Airport South Entrance. So if anyone is interested in them, I can pickup and bring to work with me.
> 
> --Robert


Elatine Triandra I want to try it. I could meet you some where.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

The plants were mailed out today. I'll have some more E. Triandra in a couple of weeks. It does grow without CO2 but it does need higher light. If you have medium light that is CLOSE to the substrate that would probably work.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Tex Gal said:


> The plants were mailed out today. I'll have some more E. Triandra in a couple of weeks. It does grow without CO2 but it does need higher light. If you have medium light that is CLOSE to the substrate that would probably work.


 um well it's a 29g 18 inches tall with a coralife t5 14w x2 slim fit single reflector right on the tank.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Give me a couple weeks and I'll probably have some to share with folks.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Joey, I doubt it will grow at a depth of 18" with the light you have. If you had high end separate reflectors with new bulbs you might have a chance. You can always try it. What I know would work would be (if you do water column dosing) placing it higher in your tank, around wood, on a rock etc. 

I will be glad to give you some in a week or so and you can try it.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

okay thanks. um will i could use my secret weapon then. my reef lighting fixture. single bulb reflectors. t5 ho 54x4 rats that's still low light though right? ha ha just switch out the anticincs for the 6,700ks. and sunblast with the 10,000ks.


----------

